# Beatiful Finland



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

I always have the feeling everybody thinks Finland is a boring, cold and remote country, but that is defenetly NOT the case...


Helsinki Harbour with the Lutheran Cathedral.


Helsinki harbour at night


"Forum", one of the biggest shopping malls in Helsinki


A street in downtown Helsinki


CityCenter in downtown Helsinki


"Finnkino Tennispalatsi", the biggest movie theatre in Scandinavia


"Maamerkki", the highest "skyscraper" in Helsinki (82m)


SysOpenTower, 70m. I must say i like the design.


"Itämerentorni" (="Baltic Sea Tower") 66m.


"Merihaka". I doesn´t look that "dirty" in reality.


Agricola church, 97m


"Arabia Shore" houses 


Helsinki city at night


Helsinki city at night again.


The Central railway Station (clocktower 50m) at night


Central railway Station 


"Esplanaadi Puisto" (puisto=park)


Finlandia Hall.


Finnair Stadium


"Forum" at night


Grand Marina Hall Helsinki


A Café in Helsinki


Helsinki Harbour


Havis Amanda fountain


Helsinki Harbour


Havis Amanda


Helsinki Harbour


Liner leaving port (Helsinki Harbour)


Helsinki street


Old house in Helsinki


Helsinki Harbour


Helsinki city from above


Stockmann, supposedly the largest department store in Scandinavia.


Helsinki at night


Lutheran Cathedral


Helsinki Railway station and "Rautatientori"


Helsinki dochs: here the world's largest Luxury liner _The Voyager of the Seas_ and many other liners are made.


Downtown Helsinki, the shopping street "Alexanterin Katu" (=Alexander Street)


Helsinki rooftops


Helsinki harbour


Helsinki houses


A park in Helsinki


Helsinki view


Another view of Helsinki


Helsinki in the winter


Helsinki, Night of the Arts


Helsinki in the autumn


Helsinki by night


Johannes Cathedral, 74m


Kallio Cathedral 65m


Kallio district


"Kappeli" restaurant in downtown Helsinki


The Viking Line´s "Cinderella" leaving port


Mannerheimintie (=Mannerheim Street), Mannerheim was the leader of Finland in the WW2 against the Sovjet Union.


Mannerheimintie 


"Pohjoisranta" promenade


Pohjois Esplanaadi (North Esplanaadi Street)


Olympia Torni (74m), it was built to the olympis games that was held in Helsinki 1952.


Helsinki from above.


The Parliament.


"Pasilan linkkitorni" 146m


Pohjoisranta Harbour


Pohjoisranta promenade


Helsinki city in the winter


Sanomatalo in downtown Helsinki


Sokos: shopping mall and hotel.


Starwars Revenge of the sith sign(88 square metres) in downtown Helsinki


Stockmann shopping mall in downtown Helsinki


A street in Helsinki


Helsinki view


Uspenski Cathedral.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Nice I have been looking for some quality Helsinki pics from my collection


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

Finland is defidentally a beautiful country  One of the finest in Scandinavia


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Some more images...

Summertime!


Winter


Aspo island in sout Finland


beach


winter pic.


A forest in the summer.


Art Museum in Turku (Finland´s oldest city)


Jurmo island


Landscape


Finland in the summer


A Castle


A very old sauna


Suomenlinna fortress on an island outside Helsinki


Turku castle


Turku City


Turku Cathedral


Another pic of Turku castle.


----------



## Bibelo (Oct 15, 2002)

that Finlands nature is beautiful, I know that. But Helsinki looks surprisingly nice! 
Very caracteristic for Helsinki (but for also for other big Scandinavian cities) are the neat little commercial billboards on shopping malls like seen on the "Forum".


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

beautiful country and capital city, thanks for this wonderful pics guys!!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

no problem...


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah totally upeita


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Do you speak finnish?


----------

